# Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?



## Grafbelzebub (27. März 2011)

hi,
da jetzt die neue Angelsaison für mich beginnt, will ich mir eine neue Schnur auf meine Spinnrute machen.
Nun zu meiner Frage:
Was könnt ihr mir für eine geflochtenen Schnur empfehlen?
Würd gern eine kaufen die nicht so dick ist aber eine gute Tragkraft hat.
Mit welchen Schnüren angelt ihr so und was haben die für ein Durchmesser?
Zielfisch: Hecht
Angelart: Vom Ufer und Boot werfen + Schleppen


MfG


----------



## Hempi77 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Ich hatte letztes Jahr fast ausschließlich die "SPIDER-WIRE STEALTH" im Einsatz (14er mit lt. Hersteller 10,2 kg)- lässt sich gut werfen (Oberfläche wirkt recht dicht und glatt) ist grünlich gefärbt und damit meist unauffällig und recht preiswert ist sie noch dazu. Auch nicht verkehrt ist die "Spiderwire - Ultracast - Invisi Braid" - von den Eigenschaften her imho recht ähnlich. Nur sieht die nach ein paarmal Angeln aus wie durch den Kakao gezogen (rein von der Farbe her). 

Naja sicher gibt es bessere Schnüre  - aber Preis/Leistung stimmt bei denen beiden sicher und bis jetzt hatte ich keine Probleme damit. 

Nicht empfehlen kann ich die Corastrong Schnüre von Cormoran. Diese sind imho nicht zum Spinnen geeignet da sie viel zu schnell aufröseln.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Für 20-22 Euro 300 yds. PowerPro. Je nach Anwendung 10 lb bis 65 lb. 
http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports

In der Regel reicht eine 10 oder 15 lb. Alles dadrüber ist für spezielle Anwendungen auf Hecht "gedacht".


----------



## mxchxhl (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

moin, hier hat jeder seinen favorit! ich bin mit der powerpro und der berkley stren microfuse sehr zufrieden, im gegensatz zu meinem vorposter hatte ich nur probleme mit der spiderwire, da es da enorme qualitätsunterschiede gibt! mal is sie ok mal absoluter mist, und bei ner chance von 50-50 würde ich die spiderwire an deiner stelle nicht kaufen, sonst kaufst mit pech doppelt oder noch öfter und dann kannst lieber gleich ne anständige etwas teurere wie die powerpro kaufen!
mfg


----------



## PH95 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Hej,

ich verwend ne 15er PowerPro und bin sehr zufriedem damit. Zumindest in unsren Gewässern reicht die Schnur in diesem Durchmesser voll aus, muss aber dazu sagen dass bei uns viele Hechte mit 80-100cm gibt, und größere sind sehr selten bei uns, je nach dem wie bei euch die Durschnittsgröße ist, wenn du viele Große Hecht in deinen Gewässern hast würd ich eher ne dickere nehmen. Eine weitere gute Schnur ist Spiderwire Code Red im Durchmesser 0,17, damit hatte ich nie schlechte Erfahrungen. Ich selbst würd eine von den beiden Schnüren nehmenb|rolleyes


----------



## volkerm (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Stroft 8 kg, die günstigere der beiden Sorten genügt.


----------



## hulkhomer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Für 20-22 Euro 300 yds. PowerPro. Je nach Anwendung 10 lb bis 65 lb.
> http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports
> 
> In der Regel reicht eine 10 oder 15 lb. Alles dadrüber ist für spezielle Anwendungen auf Hecht "gedacht".



Hab da die 10lbs (sind sogar 500yds für ca. 32€ inkl Versand) bestellt und bin zufrieden, sowohl was die Schnur als auch den Ablauf der Bestellung angeht.


----------



## Grafbelzebub (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

hi,
vielen dank für eure antworten.
Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage bezüglich dem aufspulen der Schnur.
Kauft ihr die Schnur im Internet und spult sie selber auf oder geht ihr in den Angelladen?
Im Internet bekommt man sie halt um die hälfte aber wenn man die selber aufspult dann kann es doch sein das man leichter Perücken oder Knoten beim werfen gibt.
Wie macht ihr es?


----------



## Chrizzi (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Selbst aufspulen. Man muss halt die Schnur mit etwas Druck aufspulen, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## hulkhomer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Natürlich selber, mal eben für 50m PP auf die Rolle nach Amerika is mir zu weit . Bei geflochtener ist das aufspulen nicht so schwierig, die PP kommt sogar in einer extra dafür optimierten Verpackung. Und die Anleitung zeigt, wie man die Rolle zwischen die Knie klemmen muss ;-).


----------



## Jerk Meister (27. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

ich würde an deiner stelle PP nehmen 
ich fische schon jahre lang bei spinnfischen
nur diese schnur 
von 0,19 für hecht bis hin
zur 0,41 für wels


----------



## sevone (28. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Ganz eindeutig Stroft GTP!


----------



## Effen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

die stroft gtp ist echt top...


----------



## Anglero (28. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Die Schnur selbst mit der Rolle aufspulen würde ich nur, wenn die Rolle eine absolut perfekte Wicklung hat. Bei einer Rolle hatte ich das Problem, dass sich eine unsaubere Wicklung durch etwas zu tiefen oder zu hohen Hub von Anfang bis Ende geradezu potenzierte. Bei solchen Rollen dürfte eine saubere und professionelle Erstbespulung einigen Frust am Wasser verhindern, aber auch passende Unterlegscheibchen sollen Wunder bewirken.

Desweiteren hilft Unterfütterung mit billigster Mono Geld sparen und verhindert auch ein Durchrutschen der gesamten Schnur beim Drill. Ich habe auf meinen Spinnrollen etwa je die Hälfte einer 270er Spule. Mit Hilfe der Ersatzspule etwa 135 Meter geflochtene aufspulen, Rest mit Mono, dann umspulen und fertig.


----------



## Hempi77 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Halte ich genauso - entweder mit Mono oder aber Snäppchen Geflochtener unterfüttern. Geht gut und spart ne Menge Kohle...

die Stroft ist sicher mit eine der besten Schüre am Markt - hat imho aber immernoch Ihren Preis. Wobei sie schon deutlich günstiger geworden ist.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Ganz klaa POWER PRO


----------



## Nolfravel (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Fireline Crystal|supergri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Ich habe noch nie unterwickelt und bei mir hat sich die Schnur noch nie mitgedreht (einfach ein Stück Tesa auf die erste Wicklung). Aufspulen tu ich nur direkt über die Rolle. Jede halbwegs brauchbare Rolle wickelt gerade und wenn nicht kann man es mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen.


----------



## TeamRoutine (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Für mich ist die absolute Nr.1 die  WFT KG Strong   0.12mm - 15kg reicht für jeden Hecht völlig aus. Angel die Schnur seit Jahren und noch nie Probleme gehabt, leider etwas teuer dafür aber sehr hochwertig und top rundgeflochten.
kannst du super selbst aufspulen


----------



## noob4ever (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

habe die Fireline, die ist top, die bekommt man bei ebay auch ganz günstig ersteigert, aber sie fällt sehr dick aus, wenn da 0,20 steht, macht sie die rolle voll wie 0,25

am besten mit mono unterfüttern, dann rutscht die geflochtene nicht durch, würde ich bei allen geflochtenen tun, egal was der hersteller behauptet

aber PP und Fireline sind bei den meisten drauf und das nicht grundlos, von der spider halte ich nicht viel


----------



## Anglero (30. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie unterwickelt und bei mir hat sich die Schnur noch nie mitgedreht (einfach ein Stück Tesa auf die erste Wicklung). Aufspulen tu ich nur direkt über die Rolle. Jede halbwegs brauchbare Rolle wickelt gerade und wenn nicht kann man es mit Unterlegscheiben ausgleichen.


 
Wow...
Braucht man beim Spinnfischen wirklich 300 Meter Schnur?


----------



## hulkhomer (31. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Bei mir sind die Kosten auch der Hauptgrund fürs Unterfüttern. An einer leichten Spinnrute reichen doch 50-60m i.A. aus.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. März 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



Anglero schrieb:


> Wow...
> Braucht man beim Spinnfischen wirklich 300 Meter Schnur?


Ich hab lieber welche drauf und brauche sie nicht, als das ich sie brauche und hab sie nicht drauf. Abgesehen davon ist mir das unterwickeln, knoten, umspulen zuviel Aufwand. Und 300m Schnur hab ich auf keiner meiner Spinnrollen. Außer ich spule auf meine 5000er Atlantis eine 5lb PowerPro, schon klar..


----------



## zanderzone (1. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Kauf Dir niemals die Fireline!! Die kannst Du nur nutzen, wenn du im Freiwasser unterwegs bist!! PP oder Spiderwire Code Red sind ok.. die Code Red habe ich jetzt drauf, aber werde auf 15ner PP umsteigen!!


----------



## Quick-Fish (1. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

@Off Topic hat Scissortail zur Zeit ne Auszeit und weiß jemand wann der wieder Ware hat?!

Hab überall, außer im UL Bereich, Power Pro drauf. Fürs ganz leichte fischen hab ich die fireline crystal, bin aber nicht sehr überzeugt von ihr.


----------



## zanderzone (1. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Wei gesagt.. die ist nur im Freiwasser gut.. hab die 4er auf meinen Vertikalruten und hatte noch nie nen Schnurbruch.. Aber vom ufer ist die eine absolute Katastrophe.. Der Abrieb ist enorm!!


----------



## Turbotail (1. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

@Off Topic hat Scissortail zur Zeit ne Auszeit und weiß jemand wann der wieder Ware hat?!

Ich habe letzte Woche eine Bestellung nach 10 Tagen von Scissortail erhalten.Allerdings gibt es immer wieder Tage wo auf seiner Ebay Seite keine Ware angezeigt wird.Vielleicht wird die in solchen Momenten gerade upgedatet!|kopfkrat


----------



## noob4ever (2. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

bei lidl gibts grad auch geflochtene^^


----------



## kron4401 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



Turbotail schrieb:


> @Off Topic hat Scissortail zur Zeit ne Auszeit und weiß jemand wann der wieder Ware hat?!
> 
> Ich habe letzte Woche eine Bestellung nach 10 Tagen von Scissortail erhalten.Allerdings gibt es immer wieder Tage wo auf seiner Ebay Seite keine Ware angezeigt wird.Vielleicht wird die in solchen Momenten gerade upgedatet!|kopfkrat


 
Weiß hier jemand den was genaues? 
Ich wollte da die Tage eigentlich bestellen, bisher hab ich in seinem Shop auch immer Ware gesehen, aber nicht das ich nachher bestelle und die Ware kommt nie. Mein zusätzliches Problem ist das dass meine Englischkentnisse recht beschränkt sind so das ich mich dort ungern auf einen EMail austausch einlassen möchte. Oder kennt vielleicht jemand einen anderen guten Onlinestore mit ähnlich guten Preisen??


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

am-angelsport; 100m ~10€. Normalerweise gibt es aber Seitens Scissortail keine Probleme was die Lieferung angeht.


----------



## BountyHunter81 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Ich nehm nur noch wft kg strong. Hat ne sehr lange Lebensdauer und immer gute Qualität.
Von Fireline kann ich auch nur abraten. Die Farbe ist schnell runter und wenn was im Wasser dazwischen kommt riffelt die sich ganz schnell auf.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



kron4401 schrieb:


> Weiß hier jemand den was genaues?
> Ich wollte da die Tage eigentlich bestellen, bisher hab ich in seinem Shop auch immer Ware gesehen, aber nicht das ich nachher bestelle und die Ware kommt nie. Mein zusätzliches Problem ist das dass meine Englischkentnisse recht beschränkt sind so das ich mich dort ungern auf einen EMail austausch einlassen möchte. Oder kennt vielleicht jemand einen anderen guten Onlinestore mit ähnlich guten Preisen??



http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports

Da ist er wieder. #6


----------



## kron4401 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Danke euch werd mir das mal überlegen und dann zuschlagen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



noob4ever schrieb:


> bei lidl gibts grad auch geflochtene^^



Die du voll vergessen kannst!
Das ist keine Schnur, das ist selbst von der dünnsten Sorte schon ein Tau und keine Schnur.
Zudem steht ja schon auf der Verpackung: "Mit Dyneema- Fasern!"
Das heißt, die Schnur enthält Dyneema- Fasern und ist *nicht*(wie viele Dödel glauben) komplett aus Dyneema.
Wieviel Dyneema drin ist, wissen wir als Endkunde nicht, muss schließlich nicht angegeben werden.
Die Schnur taugt nur als weiches Vorfachmaterial für Rigs.

Meiner Meinung gibt's nur zwei gescheite Geflochtene:
Stroft GTP oder Power Pro.
Erst genannte ist das Nonplusultra und kostet dementsprechend Geld, zweitere ist bei  Scissortail Sports sehr günstig und erschwinglich, bei auch sehr hohem Qualitätsniveau.

Spiderwire ist unberechenbar, reißt häufig mittendrin, ohne erkennbaren Grund(sowas geht gar nicht, null tolerabel), Fireline ist nur im Freiwasser zu gebrauchen, Tuffline ist zu dick, Fireline Whiplash sowieso zu dick, Gigaline ist brauchbar, aber überflüssig, da kann man auch gleich Power Pro kaufen, ist sogar günstiger.


----------



## nicco (5. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

hallo,
ich würde auch ne powerpro oder stroft gt nehmen, die sagen mir i-wie auch am meisten zu und ich hatte mit ihnen noch die probleme.
gruß


----------



## Barschandy (5. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Moin Moin Schnur hin und her,
Die Auswahl eines Produktes hängt doch wohl vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ab. Fachmakt als Zwischenvertreiber oder vom Werk. Produkt hin und zurück alles hat seinen Preis. Ich fische seit ZWANZIG JAHREN eine HEMINGWAY im Süßwasserb als auch in Norwegen und in der Ostsee und bin mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis voll zufrieden.

Bezugsadresse:
HEMINGWAY
Dubbenwinkel 11
D-21147 Hamburg 
Tel:01801- 796100
www.Factory-Shop.de

Hinweiß mam kan sich auch erstmal Projektproben anfordern.
Wie schon gesagt JEDER nach seiner FASSONG.:vik:

Schwimment, sinkend -beschichtet jeder hat bso seinen febel im Hoby#c|bigeyes

Andreas#h


----------



## franky04 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> http://stores.ebay.de/Scissortail-Sports
> 
> Da ist er wieder. #6


Mahlzeit,

würde mir auch gerne die PP 15lb 300y in grün zulegen aber habe da ein Problem mit dem Bezahlen.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man da nur mit Kreditkarte oder Paypal bezahlen|kopfkrat ?
Ich bin ein wenig skeptisch was das hantieren mit Geld bzw. Bankdaten im Net betrifft. 
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit an die Gewünschte Schnur zu kommen? Wie sieht es mit einer Sammelbestellung aus? Spart einem das nicht auch noch Versandkosten?

Hoffe es gibt 'ne Möglichkeit.
VG, Frank


----------



## angler1996 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

da ihr so schön über geflochtene Schnüre redet,
ich habe hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=213695
ne frage zum Thema gestellt. Vielleicht kann ja Einer noch was dazu sagen.
Gruß A.


----------



## kron4401 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Mist jetzt hab ich wieder so lange gewartet bis Scissortail-Sports die Schnur die ich haben wollte (10lb 300 yards in gelb) nicht mehr im shop hat. Hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit geamcht wie schnell er die "auffüllt"?


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



franky04 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> würde mir auch gerne die PP 15lb 300y in grün zulegen aber habe da ein Problem mit dem Bezahlen.
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann man da nur mit Kreditkarte oder Paypal bezahlen|kopfkrat ?
> ...




Was gibts an PayPal auszusetzen?
Sicherer gehts Für Dich als Käufer nun wirklich nicht mehr... #c

Sagt mal was kostet die PP denn bei Euren Händlern um die Ecke? 
Hab mir grad das Angebot von Chrizzi angeschaut...

150Yard (ca. 137m) Kosten bei dem eBay Seller 13,72€ inkl. Porto.
Bei meinem Händler hab ich letztens für gut 100m 12€ bezahlt. 
Und aufgespult hat er sie natürlich auch noch..

Bei dem Preisunterschied bestell ich doch nicht in den Staaten!?

Oder geht Ihr hier nur von Großspulen aus, die dann günstiger werden?


Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Kark (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

In der Regel wird die 300yd Spule bestellt. Die kosten all inklusive ca. 20€. Das macht einen Preis von ca. 7,30€/100m und funkioniert sehr unkompliziert.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



Kark schrieb:


> In der Regel wird die 300yd Spule bestellt. Die kosten all inklusive ca. 20€. Das macht einen Preis von ca. 7,30€/100m und funkioniert sehr unkompliziert.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Kark




Ah okay. Hab grad auch nochmal nachgeschaut, ab 300 Yard macht es Sinn. Wobei ich auch bei diesem Preisunterschied noch beim heimischen Händler kaufen würde. 
Aber das sieht sicher jeder anders.. 

Bei meinen vier BC-Rollen die jedes Jahr ne frische Schnur bekommen, spare ich 10,80€ im Jahr wenn ich die Leine bei eBay kaufe. Mehr als 100m spule ich eigentlich nicht auf. 

Ne, dann lieber zum Händler noch was quatschen und hier und da nen Testköder gratis oder mit Rabatt abstauben. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Das seh ich viel anders, denn bei uns wollen die für 130m mehr Geld als mich ne 300yd Spule kostet.


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Deshalb hab ich ja gefragt, was Ihr so bezahlt?!

Dann hab ich halt nur Glück und nen günstigen Händler um die Ecke...


----------



## Gemini (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Ne, dann lieber zum Händler noch was quatschen und hier und da nen Testköder gratis oder mit Rabatt abstauben.



Stimmt schon. Es gibt aber in Deutschland nachweislich 
Händler, die von Powerpro noch nie was gehört haben und
 stattdessen Ironline als Hausschnur anpreisen. 

Keine so schlechte Schnur, aber 13.00€ für 100m, ich weiss 
nicht...

Wenn man dann die Möglichkeit hat, frei Haus für keine 8.00€ 
100m Powerpro zu bekommen erübrigt sich meiner Meinung 
nach die Suche nach einer anderen Geflochtenen mit gutem 
P/L.


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Klar das stimmt natürlich, wenn mein Händler die PP nicht hätte, würde ich sie wohl auch bei eBay ordern. 

Dachte eigentlich diese Schnur ist so verbreitet, dass man sie in jeder Region im stationären Handel kaufen kann. !?

Also hier bei uns haben sie (fast) alle Händelr vorrätig.
Nicht immer in allen Stärken und Farben, aber da hab ich bislang dennoch immer was passendes gefunden. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Chrizzi (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler hab ich letztens für gut 100m 12€ bezahlt.





Kark schrieb:


> Das macht einen Preis von ca. 7,30€/100m  und funkioniert sehr unkompliziert.



Ersparnis von ~ 40%. Das ist noch schon enorm.

Weitere Ersparnis: Benzin/Diesel um zum Laden zu kommen. 

Mit einer Großspule kann man den Preis/m nch weiter drücken. 

Sammelbestellung von den 300 yds. Spulen lohnt nicht, weil dann EUST und zusätzliche Versandkosten dazu kommen, dann kannste auch gleich hier kaufen.


----------



## QWERTZ (6. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ersparnis von ~ 40%. Das ist noch schon enorm.
> 
> Weitere Ersparnis: Benzin/Diesel um zum Laden zu kommen.
> 
> ...





FÜr 12€ hab ich knapp 115m bekommen. FÜr glatt 100m berechnet mein Händler 10€. Komme dort eh jeden Abend auf dem Heimweg vorbei, daher rechne ich Sprit mal nicht mit. 

Aber ist schon richtig! Das Geld kann man sich sparen.
Ich mache es jedoch bewusst nicht, denn mein Händler kommt mir auch wo er kann entgegen. Und da wir hier über eine Anschaffung reden, die nur einmal im Jahr anfäll kann ich mit dem höheren Preis doch sehr gut leben. 

Anders sehe ich das bei Köder, von denen wir ja alle nie genug haben können.  Da lohnt sich eine Auslandsbestellung sehr schnell. Und diese fällt ja in der Regel mehrmals im jahr an, alleine schon um an der EUST vorbei zu kommen. 

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## HaveHorus (8. April 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*



BountyHunter81 schrieb:


> Ich nehm nur noch wft kg strong. Hat ne sehr lange Lebensdauer und immer gute Qualität.
> Von Fireline kann ich auch nur abraten. Die Farbe ist schnell runter und wenn was im Wasser dazwischen kommt riffelt die sich ganz schnell auf.


#6
Ich benutze nur noch die WFT KG CAST TRANS..nix anderes kommt mir mehr auf die Spule..da kannste alle Spiderwire, Firleine, Powerpro, Stren, vergessen..
franzt nicht aus, ist super dünn und behält einigermassen die Farbe auch wenn das Wasser dreckig ist..
:k


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Muss ich mal was zur Power Pro loswerden:

Ich war ja aufgrund der meist sehr guten Kritiken begeistert, dass mein Händler die zum guten Preis ins Programm aufgenommen hat und hab mir mal 150m der 13er (glaube ich) ich gelb aufspulen lassen. 

Und vorneweg: Ich bin sehr enttäuscht. Nach wenigen Einsätzen zeigte sich ein deutlicher Abrieb auf den ersten Metern, den ich so nur von der Fireline kenne. Außerdem sind Verbindungsknoten mit Mono mit sehr viel Tragkraftverlust verbunden.

Fazit: Nie mehr.


----------



## hulkhomer (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Welchen Knoten nutzt du den zur Verbindung von von Mono und Geflochtener? Ich habe mit dem Albright eigentlich noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (wenn er sauber geknotet wird). 

Ich habe vor kurzem am See mit einem Angelkollegen gesprochen und der hat mir erzählt, dass die PP an einem Gewässer bei uns, indem das Wasser sehr sandig ist auch relativ schnell schlapp macht. Das kann ich aber nicht aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen. 

An deinem sonstigen Equipment kanns nicht liegen? Schnurlaufrolle irgendwie kaputt oder so? Wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen, wieso die Schnur so schnell verschleißt.


----------



## Breamhunter (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

@ Kohlmeise
Ich bestelle meine PP immer aus Übersee. Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit den Schnüren. 
Vielleicht solltest Du dir hier mal eine "Testspule" bestellen. Ist recht günstig und hat letztes mal eine Woche gedauert. 
Dann kannst Du die Schnur mal direkt mit Deiner vergleichen.
Ich bin bei Großspulen vom Deutschen Händler immer etwas skeptisch. Was nun aber nicht heißen soll, daß man absichtlich vom Händler beschixxen wird


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Am Material liegt es nicht. Auf der Rolle ist jetzt ne International Braid von Penn drauf und da fehlt sich nichts, auch nach häufigem Gebrauch. An denselben Stellen fische ich auch eine Spro Sniper, ebenfalls eine sehr gute Schnur. Auch da kein Abrieb feststellbar. 

Das mit den Mono-Geflecht-Verbindungsknoten ist so eine Sache. Ich nutze den NorbertF. (irgendwo hier zu finden), da er sehr dünn aufträgt. Mit manchen Schnüren harmoniert der super (z.B. die oben genannten), mit anderen gar nicht (Power Pro, Fireline...).
Vielleicht liegts ja wirklich daran, dass ich die Schnur hier in D gekauft habe, keine Ahnung.


----------



## pike-81 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Hab auch´ne Power-Pro und keine Probleme. Zum verbinden mit Mono benutze ich einen kleinen Wirbel. Außer natürlich, die Verbindung muß durch die Ringe...


----------



## Floriho (15. November 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Hi!
Ich benutze zum Spinnfischen von Climax die Br8 Monobraid in 0,15. Hatte zwar schon eine Perücke,
da war die Rolle allersings zu voll. Seit dem keine Probleme damit.
Mit der Abrieb- und Knotenfestigkeit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Für mich ne Top Schnur.
Und wer schnell is bekommt sie beim Gerlinger für 30€/300m.


----------



## todes.timo (16. November 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

Schaut mal bei waku.de wegen stroft Schnur ist ein echter hammer


----------



## wallerwoller (17. November 2011)

*AW: Welche geflochtene zum Spinnfischen ?*

ich hab in letzter zeit viele schnüre getestet...die pp fand ich auch sehr ernüchternd...die nano war ne katastrophe...spiderwire (uc und st) waren ok.

besonders gut finde ich die powerline von gigafish (preis / leistung)

und der oberhammer ist die stroft gtp...für mich das maß der dinge#6


----------

